# 2017 Cruze 16" Stock Wheels Painted Black



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Not powder coated. I used wheel spray paint. Spent a lot of time on it, and very happy with the results 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Not powder coated. I used wheel spray paint. Spent a lot of time on it, and very happy with the results.



Dang, Scrubb. Them look good! Look almost like Graphite on my screen.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeah, it’s a metallic sheen silver black color. Had to have metallic to go with the paint. Cost less than fifty bucks. it’s all in the prep work, spent probably ten hours doing prep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Those are 16's? Look like the Gen I 18's.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Those are 16's? Look like the Gen I 18's.


Mine look just like the picture the posted and are 16’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Mine look just like the picture the posted and are 16’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I believed him, just surprised.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Oh, I believed him, just surprised.


Oh, hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

It's that the performance brake kit? Or just painted red calipers?


Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Mine look just like the picture the posted and are 16’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very confused by you replying that the photos *you *posted look just like your car haha but did you put wider tires on your wheels? Noticed they were hancooks.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> I'm very confused by you replying that the photos *you *posted look just like your car haha but did you put wider tires on your wheels? Noticed they were hancooks.


I was referring to the first picture posted in the first post on this thread, lol. I’m not sure if my car came with Hancooks or not. I bought it was 15k miles on it. They’re hancook kinergy gt’s. 205/55R16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> I was referring to the first picture posted in the first post on this thread, lol. I’m not sure if my car came with Hancooks or not. I bought it was 15k miles on it. They’re hancook kinergy gt’s. 205/55R16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha ooooooh ok I gotcha


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey man those look really good. What spray kit did you use? I was in Walmart the other day and they had a black wheel spray paint kit. I was thinking about doing the same thing until I decide on a wheel set upgrade.

Also did you spray your calipers? Your finished job looks really good.


----------

